# Eclipse + TPTPT



## feuervogel (12. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

ich nutze zur Analyse des Resourcenverbrauchs TPTP. Ich verarbeitet gewisse Daten und bei größeren Datenmengen dauert es elendig lange. Jetzt habe ich die Daten auf ein Minimum reduziert, die eigentliche Ausführung ohne TPTP dauert wenige Sekunden, vielleicht 3-5 s. 

Schalte ich aber nun die Time Analysis von TPTP ein und starte das Profiling, braucht der Rechner eeewiglich. Ich warte jetzt sicher schon eine Stunde auf das Ergebnis.

Ich nutze Eclipse Galileo, die TPTP-Version kann ich grade nicht nachgucken, da Eclipse nicht wirklich ansprechbar ist.


----------



## feuervogel (12. Nov 2009)

Jetzt ist Eclipse abgestürzt, wahrscheinlich mit einem Heap Error, obwohl ich Java 2 GB ram gegeben habe. Gnarf.


----------



## Marco13 (12. Nov 2009)

Hm da gibt's so Einstellungen, bei den "Profile COnfigurations", irgendwas mit ... Method calls (das waren so zwei RadioButtons...), bei einer der beiden Einstellungen war der Rechner deutlich langsamer (klar) und bei der anderen SOOO langsam, dass ich bisher nichtmal die Geduld hatte, zu warten, bis ein JFrame aufgegangen war :autsch: Vielleicht hast du die zweite gewählt? (Vielleicht war das auch das erwähnte "Time Analysis ... sorry, ich weiß grad' nicht mehr genau, notfalls kann ich morgen nochmal nachsehen...)


----------



## feuervogel (12. Nov 2009)

Ich hab mal ein Häkchen weniger gemacht -- danke für den Tipp. Mal gucken, noch läufts ;-)


----------



## feuervogel (18. Nov 2009)

So, also mit den Optionen zu spielen und Eclipse an sich mehr Ram mitzugeben, hat geholfen. Hier meine eclipse.ini:



> eclipse: /usr/bin/eclipse /etc/eclipse /usr/lib/eclipse /usr/share/eclipse /usr/share/man/man1/eclipse.1.gz
> julian@laptop:~$ cat /usr/lib/eclipse/eclipse.ini
> -startup
> plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.201.R35x_v20090715.jar
> ...


----------



## Marco13 (18. Nov 2009)

Ja, ich glaube, der Haken bei "Profile Configurations -> Monitor -> Edit Options (für Execution Time Analysis) -> Collect Method CPU time information" war das, was ZU langsam gemacht hat.... aber wenn's jetzt erledigt ist, ist's ja OK.


----------

